# Lightly rusty rabbet block plane



## FlWoodRat

For the price we pay LN for their tools, I would have called them and either asked for a full replacement OR a partial refund. Needless to say, I would also provide photos of their product to substantiate the claim.

Bruce


----------



## cmaeda

I did contact them and they told me a scotch brite pad should remove the rust. I didn't complain about the blade since I didn't realize it had a hollow until I was sharpening it. Both issues probably added 30 or 40 minutes to the setup time.
I forgot to add that they did offer to pay for shipping both ways to remove the rust but since the solution was easy, I opted to do it myself.
My other LN planes just needed maybe 15 minutes to hone the blade plus setup the plane.


----------

